# Seasonic 12-PIN Nvidia Power Connector



## wautebommler (23. August 2020)

Auf Tom's Hardware wurde ein 12-PIN Power Connector für die neuen Nvidia GKs gezeigt. Anscheinend braucht es dafür mindestens ein 850W PSU....

Dabei habe ich erst vor 2 Monaten ein 750W PSU von Seasonic gekauft... 
Seasonic Outs 12-Pin Nvidia Power Connector, Lists 850W PSU Requirement | Tom's Hardware


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2020)

Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## wautebommler (23. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?



Keine Frage....fand es nur eine interessante News....sind denn nur Fragen hier erlaubt?


----------



## claster17 (24. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://twitter.com/aschilling/status/1297518250708938752


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. August 2020)

Man benötigt  kein neues Netzteil,steht doch auf der Verpackung das der AdapterKabel  2x8 Pin zu ein 12 Pin ist.
Also ein 8Pin =300Watt also insgesamt 600Watt bei 2x8Pin.
Wäre auch blödsinn,wenn jetzt jeder ein neues Netzteil mit entsprechender 12 Pin kaufen müßte und für Nvidia ein schuss ins eigene Bein,oder?
Also ein Netzteil was 2x6+2Pin erfüllt schon diese Spezifikation,wenn das stimmen sollte das der 12 Pin wirklich 600 Watt haben soll?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2020)

8pin ist mit 150W spezifiziert nicht mit 300W.


----------



## wautebommler (24. August 2020)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Man benötigt  kein neues Netzteil,steht doch auf der Verpackung das der AdapterKabel  2x8 Pin zu ein 12 Pin ist.
> Also ein 8Pin =300Watt also insgesamt 600Watt bei 2x8Pin.
> Wäre auch blödsinn,wenn jetzt jeder ein neues Netzteil mit entsprechender 12 Pin kaufen müßte und für Nvidia ein schuss ins eigene Bein,oder?
> Also ein Netzteil was 2x6+2Pin erfüllt schon diese Spezifikation,wenn das stimmen sollte das der 12 Pin wirklich 600 Watt haben soll?



Ich habe nur gehofft, dass ich so ein Kabel nachrüsten kann. Da mir Kabelmanagement und auch das ordentliche Aussehen wichtig sind.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2020)

Ich hab das Thema Mal in die User-News geschoben.
Wenn ich das Seasonic Kabel richtig verstehe ist das kein allgemeines Adapterkabel sondern eines für die modularen Anschlüsse der Seasonic Netzteile (die natürlich bei entsprechender Auslegung auch deutlich mehr Leistung abgeben dürfen als die 8Pin PCIe Stecker nach Spec). Dabei darf das NT durchaus weniger als 850W haben, solang es zwei 8-Pinnige Ausgänge hat. Nur die Empfehlung ist das nicht.


----------



## big-maec (24. August 2020)

Solche Kabel gibt es bei Modularen Netzteilen schon lange. Zum Beispiel das BeQiet Dark Power Pro 11 1200W hat 4 solcher Kabel mit dabei. DARK POWER PRO 11 | 1200W leise high-end Netzteile von be quiet!


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2020)

Was verstehst du unter "solchen Kabeln"? Der 12Pin ist ja neu, ausserhalb des aktuellen ATX Standard, und daher beim Dark Power natürlich noch nicht inklusive.


----------



## big-maec (24. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "solchen Kabeln"? Der 12Pin ist ja neu, ausserhalb des aktuellen ATX Standard, und daher beim Dark Power natürlich noch nicht inklusive.



Schau auf das Bild oder Tech. Daten vom Dark Power 11 1200W die 12 Pol. sind da Standard . Hab Sie an mein Netzteil dran.


----------



## Andrej (24. August 2020)

Ist dass vielleicht der Grund weshalb es kaum noch Netzteile auf dem Markt gibt? Weil man jetzt Netzteile mit 12pin produziert werden müssen oder ist daran Corona schuld?


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2020)

Wie man an dem Seasonic Kabel sieht kann man ja bei den modularen Netzteilen schlicht ein Zusatzkabel dazulegen/extra verkaufen. Das ist also eher kein guter Grund für die Knappheit. Zudem fehlen ja eher die Modelle die für die ganz dicken Ampere eh zu schwach sein werden. 
--> Corona ist naheliegender


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Schau auf das Bild oder Tech. Daten vom Dark Power 11 1200W die 12 Pol. sind da Standard . Hab Sie an mein Netzteil dran.



Das Netzteil hat doch keinen 12-Pin Micro-Fit. Den hat bis jetzt überhaupt kein Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Schau auf das Bild oder Tech. Daten vom Dark Power 11 1200W die 12 Pol. sind da Standard . Hab Sie an mein Netzteil dran.



Ja, das Kabel, was ins Netzteil gesteckt wird. Aber eben nicht das Kabel, das in die Grafikkarte kommt.


----------



## big-maec (24. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das Kabel, was ins Netzteil gesteckt wird. Aber eben nicht das Kabel, das in die Grafikkarte kommt.



Aber die werden nix neues Erfinden Molex hat ja 12 Pol. im Programm. Je nach Serie 5A pro Kontakt. Normalerweise war bis jetzt immer alles Abwärtskompatibel.

Muss mich Korrigieren: Die 12 Pol Stecker am Netzteil haben eine andere Kodierung sind daher nicht gleich. Der 12 Pol. Stecker ist wie er aussieht nicht abwärtskompatibel zu 2x 6 Pin Stecker. Also muss es Adapter geben sonst läuft nix.


----------



## der_yappi (24. August 2020)

Auf Heise.de gabs zu dem Thema "nVidia 12 Pin Power Anschluss" auch eine News:
Grafikkarten GeForce RTX 3000: Seasonic bestaetigt 12-Pin-Stromanschluss | heise online


Auch bei der PCGH Thema:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...-von-Hersteller-Seasonic-aufgetaucht-1356721/


----------



## eXquisite (24. August 2020)

wautebommler schrieb:


> Auf Tom's Hardware wurde ein 12-PIN Power Connector für die neuen Nvidia GKs gezeigt. Anscheinend braucht es dafür mindestens ein 850W PSU....
> 
> Dabei habe ich erst vor 2 Monaten ein 750W PSU von Seasonic gekauft...
> Seasonic Outs 12-Pin Nvidia Power Connector, Lists 850W PSU Requirement | Tom's Hardware



Das hat nichts mit der Ausgangsleistung vom Netzteil zu tun, das hat mit der internen Absicherung der Multirail Geräte zu tun, in einem 550 Watt Netzteil hast du zum Beispiel nur zwei Schienen (1x 300W GPU und 1x 300W für den Rest) würdest du da das Kabel einstecken würde das Netzteil wegen Überlast auf der einen Schiene abschalten (obwohl die 550W Gesamt mehr als genug wären)…
Deshalb kannst du so ein Kabel erst (bei einer Karte mit großem Verbrauch) mit einem großen Netzteil verwenden.



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Man benötigt  kein neues Netzteil,steht doch auf der Verpackung das der AdapterKabel  2x8 Pin zu ein 12 Pin ist.
> Also ein 8Pin =300Watt also insgesamt 600Watt bei 2x8Pin.
> Wäre auch blödsinn,wenn jetzt jeder ein neues Netzteil mit entsprechender 12 Pin kaufen müßte und für Nvidia ein schuss ins eigene Bein,oder?
> Also ein Netzteil was 2x6+2Pin erfüllt schon diese Spezifikation,wenn das stimmen sollte das der 12 Pin wirklich 600 Watt haben soll?



Wtf?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab das Thema Mal in die User-News geschoben.
> Wenn ich das Seasonic Kabel richtig verstehe ist das kein allgemeines Adapterkabel sondern eines für die modularen Anschlüsse der Seasonic Netzteile (die natürlich bei entsprechender Auslegung auch deutlich mehr Leistung abgeben dürfen als die 8Pin PCIe Stecker nach Spec). Dabei darf das NT durchaus weniger als 850W haben, solang es zwei 8-Pinnige Ausgänge hat. Nur die Empfehlung ist das nicht.


Das Netzteil darf nur weniger als 850W haben wenn die Grafikkarte entsprechend wenig braucht oder die entsprechenden Schienen groß genug dimensioniert sind. Bei Seasonic kommt dazu das viele Multirail Geräte extern als SR gelabelt sind also Vorsicht bei Grafikkarten über 300W.


----------



## markus1612 (24. August 2020)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Man benötigt  kein neues Netzteil,steht doch auf der Verpackung das der AdapterKabel  2x8 Pin zu ein 12 Pin ist.
> Also ein 8Pin =300Watt also insgesamt 600Watt bei 2x8Pin.
> Wäre auch blödsinn,wenn jetzt jeder ein neues Netzteil mit entsprechender 12 Pin kaufen müßte und für Nvidia ein schuss ins eigene Bein,oder?
> Also ein Netzteil was 2x6+2Pin erfüllt schon diese Spezifikation,wenn das stimmen sollte das der 12 Pin wirklich 600 Watt haben soll?



Wenn der 12-Pin kommt, wird es da Adapter-Kabel geben.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. August 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 8pin ist mit 150W spezifiziert nicht mit 300W.



Stimmt hab wohl etwas zu hoch angesetzt?Haha..
Wenn es jetzt stimmen sollte das die 3080/90 bis zu 320 Watt Leistung benötigt,dann würde es ja hinhaun mit 300 Watt über die 12 Pin mit a2x8Pin+PCI-E Steckplatz mit 75 Watt.

grüße Brex


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2020)

Sind immer noch 66W 12V vom Board.
Nvidia will aber wohl ne saubere Spannung direkt vom Netzteil.


----------

